# Aragorn vs Azog and Bolg



## Velocity (Jan 16, 2015)

We know how Thorin and Legolas did against these two, but what about Aragorn? Would he have as much trouble one on one or could he take them both at the same time?

*Bonus round:* Aragorn vs Elrond, swordfight only.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 16, 2015)

Assuming movies here, Aragorn defeated Lurtz handily when he got his hands on his sword, and Lurtz was an Uruk-Hai, who should technically be stronger than a regular Uruk. Plus, Aragorn did block a strike from a Troll in The Black Gate, as well as didn't get ultimately squashed by his stomp(although he lost). Those are feats against Orcs, when you could also mention his performance against the Nazgul.

Overall, I don't think Aragorn would lose.


----------



## Stermor (Jan 16, 2015)

legolas had trouble with 1, aragorn is not taking 2 of them.. 

wether he can take them 1v1 well probebly..


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2015)

Legolas is an archer who engaged in melee with a stronger opponent.  In as far as the movies were concerned, at least that aspect was done believably, in my opinion.  

I've always been of the school of thought that Gimli was slightly stronger than Legolas.  And it makes since that Thorin would be stronger than Gimli, so as far as I'm concerned, movies be damned, I think Thorin was a stronger character than Legolas.  I'd rather trust source material than Peter Jackson's boner.  

Course, I also think that Azog was stronger than Lurtz.  He's got experience if not genetics.  

But, given how much stronger Aragorn was compared to Lurtz, and my opinion that Bolg is weaker than Lurtz, I think Aragorn could cut through Bolg pretty quick and then dispatch Azog with only middling difficulty.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2015)

Bolg was more badass in the movies imo 

Also Azog was dead long before The Hobbit and Bolg was the only named orc/goblin in the book, he'd probably have many years on his father by that time in terms of experience.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2015)

Movie versions maybe Aragorn with his magic sword after some fight. On the other hand we have to Keep in mind that Legolas is more experienced by LOTR with some 60 something years and Aragorn is around his level minus fancy acrobatics so maybe Aragorn could win even without an enchanted blade.

Novel versions it's Aragorn handily seeing as how we only have Bolg and he did'nt have much to offer.

Elrond would stomp Aragorn movie or novel. Elrond is born near end of First age, stronger lineage than Aragorn's more watered down lineage plus he's fought in various wars like War of Wrath and Second age battles. He was trained by Feanor's sons IIRC. 

Movie Elrond took on amped Nazgul alongside Saruman in a duel at Sauron's homebase there no less.


----------



## justiceseeker (Jan 16, 2015)

how much amped?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2015)

Enough to generate armor and swords.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He was trained by Feanor's sons IIRC.



Elrond also battled Sauron directly and was one of only three who survived out of five or so of the greatest warriors of the last two ages, the others being Isildur and Cirdan who...well he survived fighting morgoth's forces so..

"you should have stayed dead"



justiceseeker said:


> how much amped?



they were being spoonfed power from Sauron who seemed to have been draining Gandalf and partially Galadriel.

Saruman and Elrond fuckstomped the Nazgul


----------



## AngryHeretic (Jan 16, 2015)

Aragorn is far superior to Legolas in melee, and he fought Lurtz who should stomp either of them as an Isengard Uruk-Hai. Moreover, he briefly held off several Nazgul at the same time on Weathertop. I don't see him losing, even against both of them.

Elrond wins his duel with Aragorn handily though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2015)

Lurtz is non-canon despite being awesome.

fun fact: When they were filming the scene the thrown dagger was supposed to miss by a bit but he accidentally threw it right at him and Viggo would've injured badly if he didn't swing his sword on time with some reflexes he built up in some baseball movie he was in. Viggo did so much awesome shit by accident.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icQ9m4Qe0Gk[/youtube]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2015)

> Elrond also battled Sauron directly and was one of only three who survived out of five or so of the greatest warriors of the last two ages, the others being Isildur and Cirdan who...well he survived fighting morgoth's forces so..



I recall he said that he and Cirdan watched Gil Galad and Elendil fight Sauron before Isildur picked up broken Narsil to severe the finger off Sauron till his spirit "forsook" his body or such. Don't recall those two ever trading blows, he was in the War though as he says in Fellowship.

Cirdan may be much older than Elrond and best foresight but I'd place Elrond above him as a warrior but Cirdan has seen some shit in his long time no doubt. Elrond may not be Glorfindel who same as First Age or not was superior to him but he was one of the better warriors between Second and Third Age.

Tolkien may not elaborate/hype up Elrond as much as Galadriel whom he likes a lot but I'd place him in the top 10 Elves or so.

And yeah liked Elrond's choice of actor in Hugo Weaving, somehow it works. Needed more than few seconds battle scene though, him and Saruman(especially him).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2015)

But yeah Elrond schools Aragorn and even the Fellowship as a whole sans Gandalf.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I recall he said that he and Cirdan watched Gil Galad and Elendil fight Sauron before Isildur picked up broken Narsil to severe the finger off Sauron till his spirit "forsook" his body or such. Don't recall those two ever trading blows, he was in the War though as he says in Fellowship.]





> 'Alas! Yes,' said Elrond. 'Isildur took it as should not have been. It should have been cast then into orodruin's fire nigh at hand where it was made. But few marked what Isildur did*. He alone stood by his father in that last mortal contest; and by Gil-galad only C?rdan stood, and I.*



taken in context it means they were back up and fought against Sauron...


Tranquil Fury said:


> Cirdan may be much older than Elrond and best foresight but I'd place Elrond above him as a warrior but Cirdan has seen some shit in his long time no doubt. Elrond may not be Glorfindel who same as First Age or not was superior to him but he was one of the better warriors between Second and Third Age.



As a warrior no, but he more than likely had way more power than Cirdan, Elrond was a descendant of Luthien and the son Earendil after all.



Tranquil Fury said:


> And yeah liked Elrond's choice of actor in Hugo Weaving, somehow it works. Needed more than few seconds battle scene though, him and Saruman(especially him).



supposedly we're going to get more for the extended edition 

and Saruman's character assasination was just awful, he was credited with the "Victory" over Sauron...they turned him into a frightened old man cowering behind Galadriel as opposed to a mighty, yet arrogant chief of men and elves.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 17, 2015)

> a dwarf
> stronger than a sindarin prince



Bonus round would go to Elrond, guy can thrown rivers at people if sufficiently motivated.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 17, 2015)

Gimli may have been one of the strongest characters in the fellowship, but I wouldn't say he's number one. He'd probably be ranked third. 

Gimli was the most eloquent of the group, had probably the greatest amount of nobility of spirit and self awareness behind Sam Gamgee and maaaybbe Aragorn. This is exemplified by his speech at Helms deep being such that he actually convinced an Elf that a cave might be beautiful. And when he was able to fullfill Feanor's original vision for the silmarils when he was awarded three locks of hair from Galadriel and encased them in gemstones. 

Gimli was also probably skilled enough to match Legolas but again Legolas is the son of a first age elf, from a family of retainers of Elu Thingol and Melian


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 17, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Bonus round would go to Elrond, guy can thrown rivers at people if sufficiently motivated.





Kuvira said:


> *Bonus round:* Aragorn vs Elrond, swordfight only.



I'm not saying Elrond won't win but he's not throwing rivers at people in this match


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 17, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm not saying Elrond won't win but he's not throwing rivers at people in this match



He was highlighting the disparity in power between the two.

Elendil one of the mightiest Numenorians would probably be able to do it..but not Aragorn.


----------



## Reddan (Jan 17, 2015)

Considering how much Legolas struggled I don't see movie Aragorn beating both of them. In the books it would be a different story.

Elrond vs Aragorn in a sword fight is not a fair fight. Aragorn is completely outclassed. Aragorn is at least 6'6 and maybe arund 6'8/6'9. Elrond on the other hand is over 7ft. Aragorn has the great strength of the Dunedain. Elrond has the freakish strength of the House of Hador/Beren (which the early Numenoreans and some throwbacks like Elendil/Ar-pharazon had). Aragorn is agile, but Elrond has Elvish agility of a gymnast. Elrond also has much more experience and has faced tougher foes. 

There are probably only 15 or so elves/men that can beat Elrond in the entire history of Middle Earth.


----------

